# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Ilium stanabolic

## ajfina

i got this today,the only different about this one from the other pics i've seen is the bottle curve on the top,label looks the same only the bottle eather is a new one(bottle) or not sure
what do u guys think?

----------


## ajfina

come on guys noooooobody?

----------


## Retabolil2

some pics of legit Ilium Stanabolic:
http://www.gearpictures.com/l_stanozolol_ilium.htm
corners on the label are round, not square. Different looking bottle(possible) and different looking exp date print style(unsure)  :Don't know:  
I`m a big fan of Ilium stanabolic, taking 5cc ed and loving it. if legit then good stuff.

----------


## ajfina

thanks ret, i noticed that also about the label corners and again bttle looks differents too 
anyone else got an opinion?

----------


## ajfina

anyone else

----------


## ajfina

guess know one's want to help except for RET
thats cool

----------


## ajfina

well i found out that is fake guys 
i emailed troy directely gave them all the specification about this stanabolic(looks batch number and orhers) and look what they say:

I have some bad news for you; this product is not from Troy, the batch
number and expiry date are fictional. Also we certainly have not 
changed our
packaging at all.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thats too bad Bro. Stanozolol is good ****.

----------


## Seajackal

Feel sorry for you bro! i hope you can have your hands on good ones ASAP!
Good luck Ajfina!

----------


## Decaduraman

I think that you guys doesnt know, i used that winy and is very good choice man, is the real deal, and my brother in law live in australia and eh told that thing is real good, i dont know why they said that.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I think that you guys doesnt know, i used that winy and is very good choice man, is the real deal, and my brother in law live in australia and eh told that thing is real good, i dont know why they said that.


Its fake! Real ilium has rounded label corners, his have straight corners.. Here is pic of real deal..

----------


## SRT-4Devil

Are you sure man, I think that you have real Ilium but old style, because i have this and this is real and has straigh corner

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Are you sure man, I think that you have real Ilium but old style, because i have this and this is real and has straigh corner


Post a pic with expiration date and lot # showing..

----------


## behdad

hi friends
( sorry my english is not very good )

i purchased ilium stanabolic and all of its spec. are like the picture (of troy) and has round corners but on the top the expression "prescription animal remedy" is biger than 2others meanwhile the expression " keep out of reach of children" is biger in your pictures !

is it fake ?

----------


## Aussiebb

The illium satnabolic stanazol are hardly ever faked,so i cannto tell you if the original pic of the stana is fake or real.

The most faked stana's are the rwr stana's.

Both the rwr stana and illium stana usually have a squarish kind of vial, and not rounded as these pics are.

And both illium and rwr stana, the powder should settle at the bottom, you should see some separation in the vial, and thats why you have to shake the bottles before taking it.

----------


## Aussiebb

Italianmuscle stana looks real.

Just compare the vial of his with the other pics.You can see how the vials are different

----------


## behdad

hi

this is the picture of my :



it doesnot seem to be fake !

but look at the top , the expressions are typed in the other shape .

----------


## behdad

no idea ?!!

----------


## H_U_G_O

i have the same as urs behdad, but anyway tried this ? any good results ?

----------


## apmakeio-

i had a infection from illium. i dont use it since then.

----------

